# shipping boxes from the US



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all,
we are moving from Madison WI to Edinburgh and we would like to ship maybe 5 or 6 large boxes of household effects (kitchen stuff, books, clothes and maybe a computer). No furniture or electrical appliances.
I have spoken to movers here in Madison, but they all want a packet of money ($1500!) to come to our place, pack everything and then ship it. Either that or they are not interested in our business because its not a big enough job.
We would like to just pack up the cartons, drop them off somewhere to go on a slow boat etc...

Any suggestions on how we can ship our stuff? We don't mind taking the stuff to Chicago or Milwaukee to a shipping terminal/port.

thanks

Ian


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Seriously, talk to one of those "Mailboxes R Us" or other shipping places that operate out of storefronts. They'll be able to give you at least a range of quotes from the various shippers they use - from FedEx to UPS to the US Postal Service and the one I used (on the East Coast, so not really practical for you) did a great job of packing up and shipping some bulky items to ship from storage to my home here in France - and they seemed to know the "best" way to ship according to weight, bulk and potential customs clearance issues.

If you're boxing stuff up yourself, they should be able to tell you how to do it for the particular shipper you decide to use. Labeling and your customs declarations are critical so you don't get hit for duties and taxes you shouldn't have to pay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

You may find that it's cheaper and easier to pay for the boxes as extra baggage on your flight. I'd call your airline and ask what the fees would be and the accepted weight and dimensions. 

We just moved from Mexico to London and brought the following:

4 large suitcases
2 carry on suitcases
2 large boxes

We were charged $360 for the two boxes and because one of the suitcases was overweight. You may actually be charged less since your flight will originate in the States (as the rates from Latin America are generally higher than those from the States).

Also, it's my husband's understanding that if you have the boxes shipped you may have to go pick them up and possibly pay taxes on some of your belongings... By arriving with our boxes, we simply left the airport with them and took a hired van to our new flat.

Good luck with your move


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Also, it's my husband's understanding that if you have the boxes shipped you may have to go pick them up and possibly pay taxes on some of your belongings... By arriving with our boxes, we simply left the airport with them and took a hired van to our new flat.


In my experience (with the Package Store) it depends on the size of the boxes and the type of shipping you use. The really big stuff (two pieces of furniture) had to go by sea freight and yes, I did have to go to the airport and pick them up (and clear customs). But the paintings went by something roughly akin to FedEx and were delivered right to the door. (Actually the door of the neighbor - I wasn't home when they arrived so the neighbor took them in - but did nothing more than sign for them.) Because the paperwork was properly filled out, no VAT, no customs stuff.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

If you dont need the items in a timely fashion, I would highly suggest using one of the many international shipping companies who will put your boxes in a shared container and send them over on a ship. IME, it was many many times cheaper than sending via UPS or FedEx, but it did take eight weeks. I am not sure if I can recommend a particular company on this public forum, but if you want a recommendation, I can send in PM. Just let me know.


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
I will try some of the other shipping stores here in Madison. I asked at one, but they didn't seem much help, just pointing out that DHL was the cheapest.

We are paying for excess luggage, but, depending on the airline, that can get expensive as well, especially with the 3rd bag

LadyLiberty, can you PM me some shipping company names? A slow boat is fine for us.

thanks again

Ian


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> If you dont need the items in a timely fashion, I would highly suggest using one of the many international shipping companies who will put your boxes in a shared container and send them over on a ship. IME, it was many many times cheaper than sending via UPS or FedEx, but it did take eight weeks. I am not sure if I can recommend a particular company on this public forum, but if you want a recommendation, I can send in PM. Just let me know.


I fully agree with you. Going by sea freight, while less expedient, is by far more economical. I am now being told by one shipping company in th NYC area that they will ship a minimum of 4 cubic meters in volume. What that means in currency, your guess is as good as mine. I am in the process of getting a close estimate to see if these rates fit within my budget. I am also told that an agent will come to my home to give a true estimate.

Good luck


----------



## zero998 (Aug 26, 2010)

ukforme said:


> I fully agree with you. Going by sea freight, while less expedient, is by far more economical. I am now being told by one shipping company in th NYC area that they will ship a minimum of 4 cubic meters in volume. What that means in currency, your guess is as good as mine. I am in the process of getting a close estimate to see if these rates fit within my budget. I am also told that an agent will come to my home to give a true estimate.
> 
> Good luck


I am moving from NYC to London early next year, would it be possible for you to give me a couple of names of NYC area shippers you have talked to? Thanks!


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

zero998 said:


> I am moving from NYC to London early next year, would it be possible for you to give me a couple of names of NYC area shippers you have talked to? Thanks!


International Sea and Air
516-355 5300
contact: Mark Alboher


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

zero998 said:


> I am moving from NYC to London early next year, would it be possible for you to give me a couple of names of NYC area shippers you have talked to? Thanks!


It seems we are on pace for making the big move along with originating from the same general arera. 

Feel free to stay in touch as we go forward.

One question to mind is what has been your time line with the vsa application process?


----------



## versus1001 (Oct 19, 2010)

ladyliberty said:


> If you dont need the items in a timely fashion, I would highly suggest using one of the many international shipping companies who will put your boxes in a shared container and send them over on a ship. IME, it was many many times cheaper than sending via UPS or FedEx, but it did take eight weeks. I am not sure if I can recommend a particular company on this public forum, but if you want a recommendation, I can send in PM. Just let me know.


I have the same situation, different location. I'm in US and nor going back home in Spain. So I need to ship some boxes, I don't need them there in a short period of time so this idea aobut "sharing the container" I think could work for me.

Could you please send me some company names? everything that I've found is to ship whole containers and I just have like max 80kg (mainly shoes and clothes).
thanks!


----------



## ukforme (Sep 16, 2010)

versus1001 said:


> I have the same situation, different location. I'm in US and nor going back home in Spain. So I need to ship some boxes, I don't need them there in a short period of time so this idea aobut "sharing the container" I think could work for me.
> 
> Could you please send me some company names? everything that I've found is to ship whole containers and I just have like max 80kg (mainly shoes and clothes).
> thanks!


Suddath International My hours are Monday through Friday, 8 to 5 EST. Please contact me at 904.858.1202 ext. 7382 or 800.866.8311 ext. 7382 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

I tried this and the local "pack and mail" places only use UPS, FedEx, etc. and they want a small fortune AND the boxes have to be quite small. They had no suggestions to offer either...sigh.


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

I used Seven Seas Worldwide to ship 9 boxes from CA to Stoke on Trent, door to door. It costs $199 for the first box, then $99 for each subsequent box. You can put up to 60 kgs per box.


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Thanks but...*

How was the service and how long did it take? I saw some really ugly reviews online about Seven Seas...

I REALLY appreciate your reply!


----------



## Clarebarr (Dec 14, 2011)

The pick up and delivery was good, but it did take a long time to arrive. I think it was 14 weeks before it showed up. All in good shape though.


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

Great thank you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We used Bekins and shipped some furniture plus a shole load of boxes glass, china, plus about 30 paintings some large (5ftx8ft), in total a fair-size-truck-full for $1500 door to door USA to Spain. Be careful with electrical stuff, if it isn't dual voltage (110/220v) it won't work or you will have to get a transformer. TV works on a different standard too, PAL not NTSC.


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you! Great info from everyone...I've been SO frustrated and thank goodness for this forum and all your kind replies!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You might also want to check with USPS as far as costs go for shipping stuff surface.

I shipped a box of stuff (<10kg in size) via Postes Canada Post surface for under CAD 90$. The box was dropped off on 02 October in suburban Vancouver and cleared customs here in London on 07 November (they tried to deliver last Thursday, but I was in Edinburgh at the time). I dropped another one (of similar weight) off at the post office on 08 October literally en route to the airport to fly here (i.e. I went to post office and then drove to the airport) and I am expecting it to arrive within the next 10 days or so.


----------



## SPotts (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl. I've looked into USPS and they are ridiculous about the size of the box as well as wanting a complete list of each and every item (literally how many t-shirts, pairs of jeans, books, etc.) are in each box along with a value for each and every item - seriously? When I called them, they told me that a 24" x 24" x 24" box was too large to ship internationally. It doesn't make any sense to me since I have already shipped some things to my daughter in larger boxes, but I paid BIG TIME for them to get there within a week. So, if I had to pack all her stuff in tiny boxes, there would be 20-30 of them!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Clarebarr said:


> I used Seven Seas Worldwide to ship 9 boxes from CA to Stoke on Trent, door to door. It costs $199 for the first box, then $99 for each subsequent box. You can put up to 60 kgs per box.


I've also used SevenSeas with no complaints. Their customer service was fantastic and my first order (UK-Canada) took exactly what they told me and arrived with no damage. Just waiting on my second order now (Canada-UK) so I can finally have all my kitchen stuff!


----------



## wws786 (Nov 14, 2012)

*International shipping companies*



coldAussie said:


> Hi all,
> we are moving from Madison WI to Edinburgh and we would like to ship maybe 5 or 6 large boxes of household effects (kitchen stuff, books, clothes and maybe a computer). No furniture or electrical appliances.
> I have spoken to movers here in Madison, but they all want a packet of money ($1500!) to come to our place, pack everything and then ship it. Either that or they are not interested in our business because its not a big enough job.
> We would like to just pack up the cartons, drop them off somewhere to go on a slow boat etc...
> ...


If you are still looking for International shipping companies then you can send online quotes Here worldwideshippingdotcom. i have also used this company's services.It is the best International shipping company.

I hope it will helpfully for you.

Thanks,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> I've also used SevenSeas with no complaints. Their customer service was fantastic and my first order (UK-Canada) took exactly what they told me and arrived with no damage. Just waiting on my second order now (Canada-UK) so I can finally have all my kitchen stuff!


This is _good_ information to have!

I would imagine that I'll be going back to Canada next summer for a visit, and I'm sure that my Mom would LOVE to have me remove some (if not all) of my stuff from her basement... the prices I'm seeing here are fairly reasonable and if they've got a good reputation, I'm willing to give them a try!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is _good_ information to have!
> 
> I would imagine that I'll be going back to Canada next summer for a visit, and I'm sure that my Mom would LOVE to have me remove some (if not all) of my stuff from her basement... the prices I'm seeing here are fairly reasonable and if they've got a good reputation, I'm willing to give them a try!


Yeah have had no problems with them at all. If you do choose to go with Sevenseas, just remember to order more boxes than you think you'll need! They ship them all to you and whatever you don't use you can return/destroy free of charge. 

For me to ship two (very large!) boxes from Calgary - UK cost about $350 + $150 insurance (I chose to add insurance because I was sending nearly $3000 worth of items). 

They have a toll-free, 24 hour phone number to call anywhere from Canada, and they have been fantastic with any questions I've got.


----------

